# New IVUS codes 37252



## 2210kelly@gmail.com (Mar 15, 2016)

The new ivus code is being denied for primary code, like the old ivus code it's difficult to find those primary codes because they are set by the carrier. Anyone else having a problem getting them paid?


----------



## jdking (Apr 7, 2016)

*37252*

My practice is having trouble getting paid with this as well. We are having trouble as to what to use as a primary since it cannot be paired with a CATH


----------



## heart123 (Apr 18, 2016)

look thru notes did the dr only do 93454 coronary angio that maybe your primary code


----------



## hollomanh (Jan 11, 2017)

Did anybody find any magical primary codes for the noncoronary IVUS yet?  We are still having issues


----------



## aarias1206 (Jan 30, 2017)

jdking said:


> My practice is having trouble getting paid with this as well. We are having trouble as to what to use as a primary since it cannot be paired with a CATH



If you are using Cath code as primary your IVUS  code should be 92978. The new IVUS codes are more for peripheral coding. I get ever one paid..add IVUS 92979. Hope this is helpful.


----------

